# African Dwarf Frog



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I have had these before and it just ate the regular fish flakes. I got a new one and it lives with neon tetras and they eat the "nano pellets". So they are very small, should I be feeding him blood worms or will it find the small pellets? I know that their eye sight is pretty bad.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They will find them. Mine have always found food no matter what.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I found that putting a small terra cotta dish in the aquarium and putting the food on it makes it easier for the ADFs to find. I would recommending doing that.

And make sure to also feed it Blood worms as well because they are a major part of its diet. Now may I ask, what are "Nano-pellets"?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I must have the dumbest frogs in the world, because mine have never touched flakes or pellets, and they only eat bloodworms. I have to dangle the worms in front of their faces. Hmm, maybe they're not dumb. Pretty smart to get your favorite meal delivered right to wherever you are.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Frogs have vertebrae. Just FYI.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> Frogs have vertebrae. Just FYI.


I don't know what your trying to get at..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fishpunk said:


> Frogs have vertebrae. Just FYI.





lmb said:


> I don't know what your trying to get at..


Yeah I don't understand why you said that either.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

FishForums.com > Freshwater > Invertebrates


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah! It all makes sense now.

Yeah we have a section of the forums for Aquatic Reptiles and Amphibians (frogs are amphibians).


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

You had better make sure the frogs are getting enough to eat, because quick fish can eat up all the food before the frogs even know what is going on.


----------

